# Texas URGENT help needed for Omega



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm crossposting..




Forwarding, in hopes someone can help this dog. Please crosspost.

--- Debra Van Matre

--- On *Wed, 7/23/08, Katie Walter <[email protected]>* wrote:

From: Katie Walter <[email protected]>
Subject: [familypetplacement] HELP! - LUBBOCK, TX - LAB BEING ABUSED NEEDS RESCUING ASAP, OR WILL BE PTS!!
To: [email protected]
Date: Wednesday, July 23, 2008, 1:13 PM

**CONTACT INFORMATION:
Melodie Welch
Cell phone: 806-786-8529
Email: doglover2645- [email protected] yahoo.com  (at yahoo.com),
Or: [email protected] com (at yahoo.com)

*



*From: Val Laughton **[email protected] rr.com*
*Date: Wednesday, July 23, 2008, 11:20 AM*
*H-E-L-P: LUBBOCK, TEXAS - ABUSED LAB, NEEDS RESCUING ASAP, OR WILL BE PTS

PLEASE, SOMEBODY HELP THIS BABY .... NOW. Send to anyone and everyone you know in TX - especially West Texas, or surrounding states.*




*From: [email protected] com (at aol.com)*
*Date: July 21, 2008 6:29:30 PM MDT*
*ABUSED LAB, LUBBOCK, TEXAS, NEEDS RESCUING ASAP, OR WILL BE PTS*

 
*FORWARD MESSAGE:*

*I am desperately trying to find a home for a Chocolate Lab named Omega. She is 6 years old and not spayed. She has a wonderful disposition but is being abused. *

*Her owner trained her to hunt because he had a hunting guide service. That was abandoned quickly when he began school, then married and has a new baby. The couple purchased a Schnauzer puppy and now Omega is out. She is literally thrown into a back yard where she tries to chew out and yips all the time. If she does get out, she will be killed since they only live 4 houses off Slide Rd. They hit her and yell at her constantly. **She **has also *
*lost a tremendous amount of weight. She has lived several places, not really having a permanent home with her owner. He frequently pawned her off to his sister. Omega was raised with her sister, bu t she died a few months ago from a car accident. They say she is deaf, and has a seisure disorder, but I am not sure. They are going to euthanize her soon. I believe she has suffered enough and deserves to be loved. I believe she has a savior out there somewhere. I will be in and out today and most of tomorrow morning. I will catch up with messages ASAP. *

*The owners told me yesterday , while Omega was loving and laying all over me, they will euthanize her soon if I can't find a home for her. I might be able to put them off a little while if I have some promissing leads. *

*Please help me help Omega. Sawyer is going to make an announcement on her radio show Swap Shop tomorrow morning hoping to find a Lab Lover willing to take her. *

*Thank you to everyone in advance.*

*CONTACT INFORMATION:*

*Melodie Welch*
*My contact info:*
*Cell phone: 806-786-8529*

*I have asked the owners for pics of Omega, but so far have received none. I will continue to try so I can post them.*

*doglover2645- [email protected] yahoo.com**  (at yahoo.com),*
*[email protected] com** (at yahoo.com).*




​


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I just want to say I hope you are able to find help for her. I'm in Maryland, sorry.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Texas people: Anyone close to Lubbock?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Lab rescues in Texas?? Somebody has to get this girl before she's killed. Poor baby.

Where is Lubbock? I know there's a Lab rescue group in/near Austin that covers all the way to Houston. I can't remember the name any more. I used them after I found a purebred yellow Lab in my neighbor's yard in Houston. I'll try to activate the brain cells.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Found the name of the Austin group: Heart of Texas Lab Rescue. Copied entire original post above and forwarded in e-mail to HOTLR with 'urgent' in subject line. This group usually takes dogs only from shelters, but maybe somebody can help, or get in touch with another rescue group.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is a listing of Texas contacts that I found. I've sent the above to the Haven in Lubbock asking for their help. There are several other Lubbock sites listed. I have to go out right now, but if anyone could send to the others it would be a godsend.

www.freewebs.com/adoptiionsandrescuesintexas/shelterstextlist.htm


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy:

If you can't get a rescue to take her or the lady can't take her until she finds one, tell her to go to Dogs Deserve Better Site and contact all the area reps in TX.
Texas
Arlington, TX
Nili 682.554.0408 e-mail [email protected]
Austin, TX
Adele Noel 512.833.6888 e-mail [email protected]

Groves, Texas
Kelly Pickard 409.963.3696 e-mail [email protected]

Quinlan, Texas (Dallas/Mesquite Area) 
Robyn Kirby 214.356.8582 e-mail [email protected]

San Antonio, Texas 
Adam Moran 210.542.4908 e-mail [email protected] 



*Omega will die if she doesn't get out of there!!*


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Nothing new about this poor girl? I haven't heard from Heart of Texas Lab Rescue in Austin. Anybody?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Nothing new about this poor girl? I haven't heard from Heart of Texas Lab Rescue in Austin. Anybody?


 
No, just passed Karens message along. Hopefully we'll hear something soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld.*

I just emld. the people in the first post above to ask if Omega is safe.


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

I wrote to Melodie and her reply:


> I have seen Omega and she is OK. Everyone is frustrated trying to find her a place to stay until an adoption can occur. I did get pics of her and will attach them.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a sweet, beautiful face! I hope someone can rescue her from the living hell she's in.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG she's beautiful. I sent this to the humane society of west texas that is in Lubbock and also the Haven, another rescue group located in Lubbock. The HS is a group of people who foster all the animals in their homes until they can be adopted. So hope we hear from SOMEONE who can get this sweetie to a better situation.


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

I asked Melodie if she was working on this alone and her answer was:


> Rescue and Humane Society are helping. Hopefully something will happen soon.
> Thank you for your concern and support.


Must be they got your messages--thanks P & M's Mom. Her first message makes me think their fosters are already full.:uhoh:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Omega*

Omega is JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!

What about the Texas Lab rescues???

Joanne: do you have any ideas?

Anthing new for Buddy's transport?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld Mellie and here is answer*

I asked her if Omega was rescued yet.

Not yet but we are working on a lot of possibilities. It looks promising from here




Mellie
mailto:[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just received this HAPPY NEWS from Melodie..*

From Melodie-the neighbor that KNEW SHE HAD TO HELP OMEGA!!!

Omega has a Higher Power!!

*Omega the Chocolate Lab


I have great news! An old friend came to visit me yesterday. We use to be neighbors, but she had moved away. I talked to her about Omega. She contacted her brother-in-law and he wanted her. He has a hunting lease around Post Texas. He lives at Lake Alan Henry. He had just recently lost his Chocolate Lab to congestive heart failure. He was 14 years old. My friend and I picked up Omega and delivered her to her new home yesterday July 29Th. They hit it off just like they had always been together. I cried when I left. They were tears of joy. Omega will help fill his void, and he will help fill the void in Omega's life. This is more then I could have ever hoped or dreamed of. 
There was a higher power looking out for Omega. Thank you so much for your help and concern. I truly appreciate everything that everyone has done to help Omega. I know she is safe and happy now. She will have a wonderful life!
:wave::wavey::heartbeat:thanks::bigangel::banana::banana:


*


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Now that is the best news possible!!! 

Congrats on your new life Omega!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is wonderful!!!!! 
Omega looked so sweet I was about ready to have my friends in Texas get her for me. DH would have killed me but I am SO relieved God worked it out!!!
Thank you angels!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I need to stop reading these posts at work, as it seems I always have tears in my eyes, either tears of sadness and frustration, or in this case, tears of joy. Have a wonderful life, Omega!!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

I literally have goosebumps reading this thread. I am so glad there was a happy ending. Thank you for all you did to ensure Omega has a wonderful loving life. Bless you and bless him and her
Sarah


----------

